# can anyone foster any of these cats



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Can anyone help foster any of these cats? you will have to have a home check first though.

Hi all. I have been contacted by another rescue down south as they are over un with cats and have another 70 due in. They mainley deal with ferrals but I have said I can take tame ones in as we arent specialised in ferrals. They have tame ones that will be coming into RACR on the 12th April.

The cats are all good with other cats, been around dogs but no close up, they will dog test though. Unsure of sexes and ages at the moment. Was mentioned they have fleas so will need de fleaing. I can send frontline down in advance to foster homes as we have a supply here, or like wise, a rescue vet account can be set up localy at your nearest vets where they can be taken to get some?

RACR covers all vets costs by being invoiced by your vets.

Contact Details/Details of Rescue Organisation: alfie1 or Feline Network
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
(i.e. Is a rescue taking responsibility for rehoming the animal(s) and any issues that may arise once the animal(s) is/are rehomed?)

Number of animals: 2
Type/Breed: Cat
Name(s): Mia and Socks
Sex: both female
Age(s): 2 and 4
Colours: silver tabby
Neutered: Yes
(Please note, we always STRONGLY advise that animals are neutered, whenever possible, before rehoming)
Vaccinated:
Any known medical issues: no
Temperament: very loving cats, natural wariness with dogs, fine with children
Any known behavioural Issues: no
Any other information:Reason for rehoming: These two gorgeous cats are in need of rehoming due to their mum being terminally ill. She has gone into hospital and at this point will not be coming back out  She has asked her son to make sure these two are found a new home together. It would be nice for her yo know her cats are safe before she 'moves on'

Will the group be split (if more than one animal): no

Location: County & Postcode Benllech, Anglesey
Is transport available? Can be arranged

if anyone can help please pm me or email me at [email protected] thank you


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Kelly I have seen pics of these two girls in our local Pets at Home and they are brown tabby not silver, not that that should make a difference. They look absolutely gorgeous and if I had the room I would take them. I will ask around here as we only live in the next village.

I do hope they get a good home as this is such a sad story.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks I will let the rescue know they are a brown tabby and not silver


----------



## tilsie (Jun 15, 2009)

Just to let everyone day I am picking Sox and Mia up on Thursday to take them to their new home. :thumbup:


----------

